# Is Displayport supposed to work correctly on Thinkpad X220 Intel graphic card under FreeBSD 11.1?



## developer_amauter (Aug 20, 2018)

I plugged a cable to Displayport output of my laptop trying to connect it to an EIZO monitor - arandr shows the screen - I can "Activate" it and even choose few resolutions - but there is a problem - screen is black (yes I switched a signal source in the screen Options to Displayport). The same monitor  works ok with same laptop and OS  installation when I use VGA output of laptop and VGA input of the monitor.  No other screens are being plugged in at the same time (as card is supposed to handle only 2 screens at the same time - including laptops own screen into that count).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2018)

Please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to Pastebin (or a similar service).


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 20, 2018)

You can rule out a general problem, because the displayport works on my X220.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2018)

Yeah, I don't expect any issues. It's just a connector type. It doesn't change how the graphics card is driven so it doesn't matter if you use VGA, DVI, HDMI or DisplayPort.


----------



## jacekkowalczyk82 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi developer_amauter  i am also facing some issues with display port on my x240 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/displayport-on-freebsd-amd64.67208/


----------



## developer_amauter (Aug 22, 2018)

jrm@ said:


> You can rule out a general problem, because the displayport works on my X220.


That's optimistic. Would you mind to share your configs and iformation about what versions of drivers/kernel/system? Maybe it needs some not out of the box tweaking tricks. Or maybe some further modules are required for it to work. I am not familiar enough with matherboard to rule out such thing.

I cannot currently find any useful info in Xorg.N.log files I have archived in sysytem. I will try next time I have acces to that display. I hovewer do not recall finding anything usefull at the time I last tried. Neither in dmesg.


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 22, 2018)

There are no special tweaks.  It's just a GENERIC kernel with no xorg.conf.  `kldstat` shows i915kms.ko and drm2.ko are loaded.  Did you install x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel.  Here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
[    52.771]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[    52.771] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    52.771] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE amd64
[    52.771] Current Operating System: FreeBSD phe.ftfl.ca 11.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Aug 14 21:45:40 UTC 2018     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[    52.771] Build Date: 31 July 2018  09:25:07PM
[    52.771]
[    52.771] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[    52.771]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    52.771] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    52.771] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug 20 10:20:12 2018
[    52.773] (II) Loader magic: 0x816f40
[    52.773] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    52.773]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    52.773]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[    52.773]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[    52.773]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    52.773] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0126:17aa:21da rev 9, Mem @ 0xf0000000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00005000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    52.773] (==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
[    52.773] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[    52.774]     Section "Device"
[    52.774]         Identifier    "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[    52.774]         Driver    "intel"
[    52.774]     EndSection
[    52.774]     Section "Screen"
[    52.774]         Identifier    "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
[    52.774]         Device    "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[    52.774]     EndSection
[    52.774]     Section "Device"
[    52.774]         Identifier    "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[    52.774]         Driver    "modesetting"
[    52.774]     EndSection
[    52.774]     Section "Screen"
[    52.774]         Identifier    "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[    52.774]         Device    "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[    52.774]     EndSection
[    52.774]     Section "Device"
[    52.774]         Identifier    "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[    52.774]         Driver    "scfb"
[    52.774]     EndSection
[    52.774]     Section "Screen"
[    52.774]         Identifier    "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[    52.774]         Device    "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[    52.774]     EndSection
[    52.774]     Section "Device"
[    52.774]         Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[    52.774]         Driver    "vesa"
[    52.774]     EndSection
[    52.774]     Section "Screen"
[    52.774]         Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[    52.774]         Device    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[    52.774]     EndSection
[    52.774]     Section "ServerLayout"
[    52.774]         Identifier    "Builtin Default Layout"
[    52.774]         Screen    "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
[    52.774]         Screen    "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[    52.774]         Screen    "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[    52.774]         Screen    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[    52.774]     EndSection
[    52.774] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[    52.774] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[    52.774] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)
[    52.774] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    52.774] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[    52.774] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    52.774] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0" (1)
[    52.774] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    52.774] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[    52.774] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    52.774] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0" (2)
[    52.774] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    52.774] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[    52.774] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    52.774] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (3)
[    52.775] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    52.775] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[    52.775] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    52.775] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    52.775] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    52.775] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    52.775] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    52.781] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[    52.781] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    52.781] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    52.781] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    52.782] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    52.796] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    52.796]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    52.796]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[    52.796] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    52.796] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    52.797] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    52.801] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    52.801]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.99.917
[    52.801]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    52.801]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    52.801] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[    52.801] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[    52.802] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    52.802]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4
[    52.802]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    52.802]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    52.802] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[    52.803] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module scfb
[    52.803] (II) UnloadModule: "scfb"
[    52.803] (II) Unloading scfb
[    52.803] (EE) Failed to load module "scfb" (module does not exist, 0)
[    52.803] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    52.803] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa
[    52.803] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[    52.803] (II) Unloading vesa
[    52.803] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)
[    52.803] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[    52.804] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[    52.804] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[    52.804] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[    52.804] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[    52.804] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    52.804] (--) using VT number 9

[    54.018] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20080730
[    54.018] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[    54.019] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    54.019] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
[    54.019] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx; using a maximum of 2 threads
[    54.019] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    54.019] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    54.019] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
[    54.019] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    54.020] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section
[    54.021] (II) intel(0): Enabled output LVDS1
[    54.021] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section
[    54.021] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VGA1
[    54.021] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section
[    54.021] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1
[    54.021] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section
[    54.021] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP1
[    54.021] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 has no monitor section
[    54.022] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI2
[    54.022] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI3 has no monitor section
[    54.022] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI3
[    54.022] (II) intel(0): Output DP2 has no monitor section
[    54.022] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP2
[    54.022] (II) intel(0): Output DP3 has no monitor section
[    54.022] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP3
[    54.022] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 64x64 for hardware cursors
[    54.022] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section
[    54.022] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1
[    54.022] (--) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1366x768 on pipe 0
[    54.022] (--) intel(0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1920x1080 on pipe 1
[    54.022] (==) intel(0): TearFree disabled
[    54.022] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    54.022] (II) Loading sub module "dri3"
[    54.022] (II) LoadModule: "dri3"
[    54.022] (II) Module "dri3" already built-in
[    54.022] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[    54.022] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    54.022] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[    54.022] (II) Loading sub module "present"
[    54.022] (II) LoadModule: "present"
[    54.022] (II) Module "present" already built-in
[    54.022] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[    54.022] (II) Unloading modesetting
[    54.022] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    54.027] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Sandybridge (gen6, gt2) backend
[    54.027] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled
[    54.027] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    54.028] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled
[    54.028] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[    54.029] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
[    54.030] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    54.030] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965
[    54.030] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl
[    54.030] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 enabled
[    54.030] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled
[    54.030] (--) RandR disabled
[    54.077] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[    54.077] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context
[    54.077] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile
[    54.077] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile
[    54.077] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event
[    54.077] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
[    54.077] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB
[    54.077] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float
[    54.077] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float
[    54.077] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
[    54.078] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965
[    54.078] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
[    54.080] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.0 on LVDS1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
[    54.080] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@60.0 on VGA1 using pipe 1, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
[    54.081] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285
[    54.176] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[    54.177] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[    54.177] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[    54.177] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[    54.178] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    54.178]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[    54.178]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    54.178]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[    54.178] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[    54.178] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[    54.178] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[    54.178] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[    54.178] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[    54.178] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[    54.178] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[    54.178] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[    54.178] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    54.181] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[    54.181] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[    54.181] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[    54.181] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[    54.182] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    54.183]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.3
[    54.183]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    54.183]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[    54.183] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[    54.183] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[    54.183] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[    54.183] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[    54.183] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[    54.183] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[    54.183] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    54.183] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[    54.183] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[    54.183] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[    54.183] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    54.183] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    54.183] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    54.183] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    54.183] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[    54.183] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[    54.183] (II) config/devd: device /dev/psm0 already opened
[    56.022] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 4204
[    56.022] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    56.022] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   69.30  1366 1414 1446 1454  768 771 777 793 -hsync -vsync (47.7 kHz eP)
[    63.573] (II) intel(0): resizing framebuffer to 1920x1848
[    63.598] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.1 on LVDS1 using pipe 0, position (0, 1080), rotation normal, reflection none
```


----------



## developer_amauter (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes, my system has xf86-video-intel installed.


----------

